# 94 Bridgestone RB-2, I'm stoked!!!



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Got this baby off CL for 2 hundies. All I did was clean a few years worth of dust off her and put air in the tires and rode! Brakes and shift perfectly and wheels are true. She rides like a dream and really soaks up bumps. Handles like a force. What an awesome machine. Can you tell I've got the bug?

Anyway, got her bc I got tired being left in the dust on the bridges for my weekly group 20-miler while riding my new FS Kona Hei Hei 29er! Some of you might think I should've paid less. Don't bother mentioning it bc she was a great buy IMO. Don't worry, zebra tape will be gone soon 




















EDIT: Update with new pics! Here's what she looks like now with fresh tires, new stem, bars and wrap. This bike is a joy to ride!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great score....


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice ... Looks brand new .... I had a blue and tusk RB-2 ... BOB # 20 something.
.
.
..... Bridgestone Owner's Bunch (BOB)


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Nice bike!


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice find. Enjoy the bike. It is still a well regarded frame!


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Jealous! Love bridgestones and that is a very nice example! Have fun with it


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thx 4 all the congrats guys! I wish I were on her now pumping away! Umm...you know what I mean 

She's got some scrapes and chips in the paint that don't show up in the pics, but not too bad. There's no rust at all though. Love the plum metallic color. Wish I could fix the nicks, but I'll probably just clear nail polish the couple of scrapes that got through to the steel to prevent them from rusting...


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

jman0000 said:


> Thx 4 all the congrats guys! I wish I were on her now pumping away! Umm...you know what I mean


Thanks for reminding me what an a$$ I am for selling mine. 

Here's a pic.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

were these made in japan or ...?


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

steel515 said:


> were these made in japan or ...?


Bridgstones were all made in Japan and at the time Japan was one of the leaders in high quality frames. The story of Bridgestone bikes and Grant Peterson is an interesting tale Bridgestone Bicycles


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

steel515 said:


> were these made in japan or ...?


Yep, Japan.


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

JaeP said:


> Thanks for reminding me what an a$$ I am for selling mine.
> 
> Here's a pic.


Sorry, bud. That's a nice one you had there...


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

onespeedbiker said:


> Bridgstones were all made in Japan and at the time Japan was one of the leaders in high quality frames. The story of Bridgestone bikes and Grant Peterson is an interesting tale Bridgestone Bicycles


Thanks for the link...

Does anyone know if the RB-T of a similar vintage is around in reasonable numbers or are they quite rare?


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

paredown said:


> Thanks for the link...
> 
> Does anyone know if the RB-T of a similar vintage is around in reasonable numbers or are they quite rare?


I don't think the RB-T was as well recieved or produced in as large of quantities as the other RB models. They seem to fetch a good amount of money when I see them come up, which hasn't been that often. Would love to have one myself, but can't justify the coin, or for that matter another bike......


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Made by Panasonic.


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

paredown said:


> Thanks for the link...
> 
> Does anyone know if the RB-T of a similar vintage is around in reasonable numbers or are they quite rare?


From what I've read, they're ”supposed” to be nothing special - the low end cheap model. However, if you ride one and like the way it feels, then go for it. Just don't pay a lot bc they're not on the same level as the RB-1 and 2. Go to Sheldon Brown's site to see what I mean...


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

raymonda said:


> Made by Panasonic.


No, Bridgestone and Panasonic are huge multi-national corporation who were small time competitors in the US bicycle market. Bridgestone tried marketing bicycles in the US under the toolage of Grant Peterson. The bikes developed a dedicated following but were a financial disappointment and Bridgestone stopped marketing bicycles in the U.S. Panasonic tried to market to a more select bicycle market, also with limited success in the US; but they left a legacy of some esthetically beautiful bikes. Both companies continue to make bicycles in the European/ Asian market and also compete manufacturing NJS certified frames for Keirin racing. 

There was an interesting relationship between Miyata and Panasonic, while also being competitors Panasonic was the largest shareholder of Miyata for some 50 years (until 2008).


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

onespeedbiker said:


> No, Bridgestone and Panasonic are huge multi-national corporation who were small time competitors in the US bicycle market. Bridgestone tried marketing bicycles in the US under the toolage of Grant Peterson. The bikes developed a dedicated following but were a financial disappointment and Bridgestone stopped marketing bicycles in the U.S. Panasonic tried to market to a more select bicycle market, also with limited success in the US; but they left a legacy of some esthetically beautiful bikes. Both companies continue to make bicycles in the European/ Asian market and also compete manufacturing NJS certified frames for Keirin racing.
> 
> There was an interesting relationship between Miyata and Panasonic, while also being competitors Panasonic was the largest shareholder of Miyata for some 50 years (until 2008).


Thanks Onespeed for the additional info. Wish I could get my hands on one of those "Miami Vice" looking 88 DX-4000's


----------



## shelbyfv (Aug 20, 2006)

I have the same color RB2. Nicole brand nail polish # N1 193 seems a perfect match. I think I got it at WalMart.


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

shelbyfv said:


> I have the same color RB2. Nicole brand nail polish # N1 193 seems a perfect match. I think I got it at WalMart.


Dude, you rock! Thanks!!! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

My first road bike was a 1992 RB-2 and I later bought a 1993 yellow RB-1, which had a very cool Ritchey fork crown. These bikes were some of the best handling bikes that I've owned.

Bridgestone left the US market mostly due to the unfavorable Yen/$ exchange rate. That started to hamper Bridgestone's offerings in 1994 and they left the market. I believe Bridgestone is still the largest bike manufacturer in Japan, but they are mostly utility bikes for commuting.


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

veloduffer said:


> My first road bike was a 1992 RB-2 and I later bought a 1993 yellow RB-1, which had a very cool Ritchey fork crown. These bikes were some of the best handling bikes that I've owned.


Whoa, do you still have them??? Post some pics if so...


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

jman0000 said:


> Whoa, do you still have them??? Post some pics if so...


What he said!!


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

jman0000 said:


> Whoa, do you still have them??? Post some pics if so...


No pics, sorry. I sold the RB-2 to get the RB-1, which in turn was sold when I ordered a Richard Sachs. When I ordered my Sachs, it had a lot of elements of the RB-1 - stable handling with longish trail and lower bottom bracket, and fairly comfortable by using medium length chainstays. Basically a great all-day bike. Selling the RB-1 for a Sachs was akin to selling a Citizen watch to get the Philippe Patek - functionally the same but more craftsmanship in the build.

BTW, if you can get the Bridgestone catalogs from 1992-94, they were the best with great articles and illustrations. They pop up every once in a while on eBay. Here's a link to a scanned 1993 catalog 1993 Bridgestone Bicycle Catalogue


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

JaeP said:


> Thanks for reminding me what an a$$ I am for selling mine.
> 
> Here's a pic.


Looks almost like this bike I recently bought, now awaiting new parts.


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

stelvio1925 said:


> Looks almost like this bike I recently bought, now awaiting new parts.


SWEEEET. What did you pay for the frame, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

*U rock!!!*



shelbyfv said:


> I have the same color RB2. Nicole brand nail polish # N1 193 seems a perfect match. I think I got it at WalMart.


Dude, let me just say again that YOU ROCK!!! Got the polish and it is a perfect match. Got rid of all those little scars. Thanks so much for that tip!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Nice! Looks like it was ridden a few times and put away. 90's bar tape is cool too. It amazes me to see bikes like this have gone YEARS unridden. I think people get all gung ho and go out and buy a nice bike, only to find it is hard work. Our gain!


----------



## shelbyfv (Aug 20, 2006)

jman, happy you were able to find the polish. I passed the thanks along to my sweet wife who initially located it for me.


----------

